#  FUNcube-1...3

## DL8RCB

*FUNcube-     -73
*
_FUNcube-1   -   Wouter Weggelaar PA3WEG_
_
_
 FUNcube                   , 21   ,  FUNcube-1        --73 ( -73).
*    FUNcube-1 Cubesat,         07:10:10.47 UTC 21  - 2013 . * 
* FUNcube-1   ,      OSCAR,    IARU    , ,  ,    AMSAT-NA,   FUNcube-1, "AMSAT - -73 "" -73 ".*
*,    AMSAT-NA  --73        ,         .*
*73,*
* () , W3XO 
* 
FUNcube-1 ! http://amsat-uk.org/2013/11/21/funcube-1-deployed/
 FUNcube-1 TLE :
FUNCUBE 
1 00312U 00312A 13325,30964218 0,00000000 00000-0 10000-4 0 7 
2 00312 97,7992 38,2578 0062 122 196,7894 338,6768 14,77349691 03




73

----------


## rw4hfn

... ,   ,  ,   .   :Sad: 

   :  http://forum.vhfdx.ru/sputniki/funcube-1/    TLE      "new". 

: "  TLE  cqhame,        ."

  ,   ...     , , ,   (   TLE, )  ...  ..  ..   :Sad:

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


  :
*73,*
* () , W3XO 
* 
FUNcube-1 ! http://amsat-uk.org/2013/11/21/funcube-1-deployed/

ps
      ,    :Razz: 



73




> ..  ..






> ,


to rw4hfn:      QSO _?

----------

SAN-DY

----------


## RU2FB

...   ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


         tle-new,     2013-066B
73




> :


      AO-73


         (  4 )




>

----------


## DL8RCB

> TLE.


 
        ,   -     ,

     n3XT,    ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> FM  SSB


   145870
 435.570-435.530 LSB,CW
 145880-145,920 USB,CW

----------


## DL8RCB

*OFF*



> ,    .


 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=5586&page=21

----------


## RU2FB

,   ,    

  ?

----------


## ur3ctb

19-38  19-51 UTC!   QSO,   ,    IT9JRU  :Razz:  
     QTH,     ,   95 ,  ! VO-52  FO-29    " "   ""!

73 de UR3CTB

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,           ,      -   145.950 -145.960 .
> 
> Uplink  ?
> 
>   26 ():
> 
> http://funcube.org.uk/ :


 ,          !

dl8rcb :      n3XT,    ,   


> FM  SSB ,     ?


  :Razz: 

*  7 ():*




> ,        ?


    ,    ,    ,    ()    ()  _?
  ,    dk3wn  old   ,       .

*  8 ():*




> QSO,   ,    IT9JRU


       52,        " funcube"       ""
     + "" +  (   )_?  !

*  10 ():*




> ""


     DK3WN

----------


## DL8RCB

> -73


   ,    ,  ""

----------


## DL8RCB

OFF



> ,


 -,   FunCube
73

----------


## UA3YCX

,     AO-73 ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


1.  ""
2.    
3.    tle-new
3.    

4.    
 2013-066B 
5.      AO-73
6.  
7.  
8.      73 
**


73




> 5      AO-73


 


*  9 ():*





> 


 

       FUNCUBE       
 157748

----------


## DL8RCB

> -73


     ,      ,      FunCube     
73

----------


## ua0snv

,             ,       :Wink: .
   26   .
    73!!!
2013-066B               
1 39417U 13066B   13330.15401895  .00003238  00000-0  45063-3 0   205
2 39417  97.7994  42.6429 0062763 180.4144 179.7025 14.77120863   712

----------


## RU2FB

> TLE



       ,  ,     -

----------


## RU2FB

> ,   897  ?


,   .

----------


## RU2FB

,   .  -   .

----------


## Serg

> ,    ,    ,   .    ,          ?


,    "-"     .  ,       /    " "   300 ,    1.5-2 .         PSK-      .

         - **   :Wink:

----------


## SAN-DY

> 


        ?      ""  .

----------

SAN-DY

----------


## RU2FB

.      . :(

----------


## DL8RCB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TKSh...m-upload_owner

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


       - 

     (  )          



> 200   7el -


    ,    200   ! 7  ?  _?



> 


 ,     _?  _?

----------


## Deleted call

> -   
>      (  )


  ,   -,  ,   ,     ,    ,    .




> ,    200   ! 7  ?  _?


  ,   - . , , 200   -   ,     . ,  70.    .




> ,     _?  _?


     ,     .        .

----------


## Serg

> ,    ,   ,      ?


  -  ,        ,  ,    .        .

----------


## Deleted call

> ,          16:20 utc,    17:56     ,    19:33  21:11.  - ,      . ""     ,    ,    "".


  ,     ,    -      .          -  -  , , , . , .

----------


## SAN-DY

,  R1ZH :



> ,      ?


       ,     ,   .      ,   332 .  ,      .   ?  ,   ""   .     ,     ?

----------


## SAN-DY

> .


   ! :!:  :!:  :!: 
 , -    .        .   VHFDX.  -73 ,  ,     the new    2013-066.  , ,    1   15 . ,      332 ,        . ,       .          -    ""     .           .

http://forum.vhfdx.ru/sputniki/funcube-1/180/

----------


## SAN-DY

> ?


.     ,   ,  .      .

----------


## DL8RCB

**  m0xtd


 FUNcube Team     Dashboard.
 814     http://funcube.org.uk/wor-/funcube-telemetry-/
         FUNcube-1/AO73      .

 
73s
 FUNcube  .


*m0xtd* | 25  2013   2:23 am | :  | : http://wp.me/p3TuHs-qM

----------


## R4UAB

-4 .  -5    .

----------

DL8RCB

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Igor@D66

> !


  ,

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> ...


!
   ""     :Razz: 
73

----------


## DL8RCB

*FUNcube-3 * 

 g3vzv


 19.11 UTC 19  2014   "  "         30 ,     600    .
     QB50                   ZS2BK, ZS5SB  ZS1HD   .
       :
QB50p1  145.815  BPSK  downlink   FUNcube-3 400    435/145  ,  AMSAT-NL   AMSAT-.
- 435.035-435.065  Uplink LSB
- 145.935-145.965  USB Downlink
QB50p2  145.880  BPSK  downlink   435/145  FM-  FX25    AMSAT-.
 145.840  9600  / FSK FX25
,  AMSAT          .
    ,    ,   ISIS        -  .    !


*g3vzv* | 19  2014   11:44 pm | :  | :http://wp.me/p3TuHs-us

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


,    UA9CS,  QSO,      .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

!   ...
CQ sat via AO-73

----------


## DL8RCB

> ...


  !
   ,       ,    ""      ,    fo-29,so-50,ao-07,ao-73     QRA-Loc?

----------


## DL8RCB

> ...


  ,
 o   H_R_D ,       
(    ? )    540 



> -40


c    2400

----------


## DL8RCB

> ..


     60-  -    , 3200,  2700 ,   



> 920


   3018 Foot

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


  ,      ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


,      ""    ""

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> ..


 
    -2  ,    

 ""      


*  38 ():*




> ""


  UA9CS  ,    ,

----------


## DL8RCB

1      73  10 
       ,

----------


## DL8RCB

ao-73 transponder

----------


## DL8RCB

ao-73 transponder

----------

Igor@D66

----------


## DL8RCB

*    - FUNcube*




*  qsl- *  g3wgm


     - ,  " " /  - ''    .  ,      FUNcube-1           .     amsatuk..  ,     ().
       ,  . .,   qsl-  ,        .   ,     ,    .    /,                  .


*g3wgm* | 29  2015  6:30  | :  | :http://wp.me/p3TuHs-xu

----------


## Terminal

.
        -73 ???

         ,  .

----------

RZ3DFZ

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


   -?
  ,       QSO ,       QSO .....   :Razz: 
.
4680
2015-07-27
19:05:00
HA1SE
JN87MO
UR4HD
TNX IGOR, 73.. .

.
4678
2015-07-26
20:21:00
HA1SE
JN87MO
DF9GH
TNX FR QSO, 73.. .

.
4679
2015-07-26
20:15:00
9A2KI
JN95BF
PB0AHX
TNX SSB, HRD EB2AOC .

.
4677
2015-07-26
17:14:00
UA9CS
MO06GU
UR3CTB UT9UF?
73! TNX QSO ALL .

.
4676
2015-07-26
15:37:24
UA9CS
MO06GU
----
CQ... .

.
4674
2015-07-26
07:53:00
HA1SE
JN87MO
LY3QA SP9FPP
TNX FR QSO, 73.. .

.
4673
2015-07-25
20:09:48
HA1SE
JN87MO
UT9UF
TNX FR QSO, 73.. .

.
4672
2015-07-25
18:23:08
4X1AJ
KM71OG
UR4HD
  NEW ONE  AO-73,73! .

.
4675
2015-07-25
09:07:00
IZ1DBY
JN45FW
DG0LHI/P SP9FPP
TNX FOR QSO. 73 DE CLAUDIO IZ1DBY .

.
4671
2015-07-25
09:04:00
HA1SE
JN87MO
UT9UF
TNX FR FIRST AO-73 QSO, GL 73

.
4670
2015-07-25
08:57:00
9A2KI
JN95BF
---;-
HRD OZ3PLH SP9FPP PB0AHX SP9TTX HA1SE DG0LHI/P UR4QV UR3CTB IZ1DBY ON5NY .

.
4669
2015-07-25
07:29:54
4X1AJ
KM71OG
UY2RA
  QSO  AO-73,73! .

.
4668
2015-07-25
02:38:15
R0RQ
OO22DG
*
MODE BCN+TRANSPONDER. CQ(MY 599),BCN S-9,QRM CB S-9...NO HAM STN .

.
4667
2015-07-24
19:49:00
UT9UF
KO50HJ
UR4HD
NICE QSO! .

.
4666
2015-07-22
20:33:00
9A2KI
JN95BF
-----
HRD YO4WZ , TRANSPONDER OFF AT 20:37 .

.
4664
2015-07-19
21:16:00
HA1SE
JN87MO
9A2KI
TNX ISTOK, 73.

.
4665
2015-07-19
21:11:00
9A2KI
JN95BF
HA1SE
TNX IMRE CROSSMODE QSO, SOMEONE WITH WRONG MODULATION? , TRANSPONDER OFF AT 21:19 .

.
4662
2015-07-19
19:44:25
F8CED
IN87XB
DH7RR
TNX QSO. HEARD LZ1JNG AND MANY QRM ALSO... .

.
4660
2015-07-19
19:44:15
DL8RCB
JN68RS
9A2KI LZ1JNG
DANKE VIA SAT 73 .

.
4663
2015-07-19
19:44:05
F8CED
IN87XB
-
CALLED ALSO UR4HD ON CW BUT NO ANSWER .

.
4661
2015-07-19
19:33:00
9A2KI
JN95BF
LZ1JNG DL8RCB
TNX SSB , HRD DH7RR F8CED , UR4HD CW .

.
4659
2015-07-19
07:03:00
UA9CS
MO06GU
UA4AQ
73! TNX QSO VICTOR ! HRD UR4HD , STR.NOISE FROM S-WEST SIDE... .

.
4657
2015-07-18
12:55:15
R0RQ
OO22DG
JA3FWT
DR OM TNX QSO.ALWAYS(599)!... NO MORE STNS FROM JAPAN...73*GL .

.
4656
2015-07-18
10:03:00
HA1SE
JN87MO
EA5CLH
TNX FR QSO, 73.. .* HRD 9A2EY

.
4655
2015-07-18
08:22:00
HA1SE
JN87MO
IZ1DBY
TNX FR QSO, 7

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


  ,    , 48

----------


## Igor@D66

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_SMPI-18mA

----------


## Igor@D66

> 


 ""

----------


## DL8RCB

> Tele. 145.815 MHz


  2

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

?       ...

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

,            ...   UA6HDE  LY1R.

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

SunSDR2   IC-910 ,     SatPC32,    ,    ,   .    ,      HZ1NH   ...

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

...       ,           ,       .    ...

----------


## UA4CRI

> * 
> *


        (EO-79)  23:05     .ظ     ,      .
          ,    !  ,   .

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

AMSAT News Service Weekly Bulletin ANS-223; August 11, 2019

FUNcube-1/-73 

FUNCube-1/-73          
  ,         .       
     . 

     ,    
 .     FUNcube 
        , , 
   ,      
   RF.

 ,       
 7  2020 .     
   ,       ,  
 ,    .

----------

cimos, R5AU

----------


## DL8RCB

AO-73   
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...145-SSB-CW-(2)
.,

----------

